# San Francisco



## loser101

Just for interests sakes how many of you are in SF or around the bay area?


-oleg


----------



## cherrymoose

I'm in Berkeley, and I know at least 4 other people on this forum are, too. :mrgreen:


----------



## cal_gundert05

cherrymoose said:


> I'm in Berkeley, and I know at least 4 other people on this forum are, too. :mrgreen:



I'm one of them.


----------



## cherrymoose

> I'm one of them.



One down, three to go.


----------



## fightheheathens

im one of the other ones.

we should plan a meetup some time


----------



## cherrymoose

That would be awesome, but then again you guys would bring your fancy SLR cameras and I'd be stuck with my point and shoot. :er:


----------



## loser101

hehe, id be down. All you guys are in berkeley eh? Hmmmmmmmmmmmmm i say you come over here lol, you can even car pool and not have to pay the bridge toll!!!!!!


----------



## Phazan

I'm from the Bay Area!

Cherrymoose, I have a Canon S3...it's like a half point and shoot I guess, lol.

I say we all go to Yosemite for the day!


----------



## cherrymoose

Phazan said:


> I'm from the Bay Area!
> 
> Cherrymoose, I have a Canon S3...it's like a half point and shoot I guess, lol.
> 
> I say we all go to Yosemite for the day!



Your Canon looks like what I have (a Kodak Z612). Haha. Yosemite might be nice... but you should just hear my mom going on about online stalkers. :er:


----------



## loser101

But if we were to have a meet up, where would u guys like it and when???

I&#8217;m open on location but i do have school every day of the week soo weekend or Thursday or Fridays work for me.


----------



## Phazan

cherrymoose said:


> Your Canon looks like what I have (a Kodak Z612). Haha. Yosemite might be nice... but you should just hear my mom going on about online stalkers. :er:


 
Oh yeah, my mom always gets paranoid when I'm talking to friends on aim, lol. I actually came really close to getting the Z612. Do you like it? The Canon's macro mode is what probably set me over.

Also, I would be lucky if my parents let me meet someone online, so anything is probably a no for me...but then again if my dad comes with me....hmmmmm...


----------



## cherrymoose

Phazan said:


> Oh yeah, my mom always gets paranoid when I'm talking to friends on aim, lol. I actually came really close to getting the Z612. Do you like it? The Canon's macro mode is what probably set me over.
> 
> Also, I would be lucky if my parents let me meet someone online, so anything is probably a no for me...but then again if my dad comes with me....hmmmmm...



At least, at 16, you've only got two more years until you're free. I've got a painful 4. :meh:
The Z612 is okay for a point and shoot. It's better than some, but I know I could have done better. I didn't check what the macro mode was, which was a mistake seeing as I'm really in to macro shots now.

My parents actually are letting me meet someone online (my best friend that I met a year ago on an online book forum; we're meeting in August), but I doubt she'd allow this.... and I *don't *want her coming. Ha.


----------



## Phazan

cherrymoose said:


> At least, at 16, you've only got two more years until you're free. I've got a painful 4. :meh:
> The Z612 is okay for a point and shoot. It's better than some, but I know I could have done better. I didn't check what the macro mode was, which was a mistake seeing as I'm really in to macro shots now.
> 
> My parents actually are letting me meet someone online (my best friend that I met a year ago on an online book forum; we're meeting in August), but I doubt she'd allow this.... and I *don't *want her coming. Ha.


 
Well, you have the 12x zoom and the image stabilization which is nice, and most point and shoots don't have that. Plus, that camera is so much lighter. The Canon I have is so heavy, I can't really put it in my pocket like I could my old camera. Just curious, does that camera have manule focus?


----------



## cherrymoose

^Yeah, it has manual focus. But it often takes a long time to focus correctly while inside, or in low light.


----------



## Phazan

This is kind of random, but I know this girl that who got a Z612 from her parents, then broke it somehow, and so her parents bought her a Canon S3. All she uses it for is to take myspace pictures of herself. She just leaves it on auto mode, and she doesn't even know how to use it other than the auto mode. A total waist of camera if you ask me! Spoiled girl, also.


----------



## cherrymoose

Ick, people like that....:roll:
She could have at least got one of those little pocket cameras that work perfectly fine.


----------



## Phazan

I should stop posting in this thread, we are using it like an instant messanger, lol.
But yeah, maybe if someone sets up a meet I will try to go. It sounds fun to be around other people who like photography like I do.


----------



## loser101

Yeah i can kind of understand the whole meeting random strangers, then agian im 20 i dont have the limits that you guys have. But if we did meet up it can be at a cafe or something like that, if you guys want to go take pictures we can go downtown or something.  

If you guys cant make it its cool, i can understand.

But how about the rest of you guys???


----------



## fightheheathens

i can usually make it on weekends. and usually im going someplace fun to shoot anyways, I havent been to Yosemite yet, but i feel that would be a 2-3 day project. Takes awhile to drive there+a while to hike to anyplace that i would like to take a picture. 

Something better would be 
anyplace in the city, Stinson Beach, Muir Woods,   Point Reyes, any of the parks on this side of the bay.

I would vote for the city, its easy for a first meet up, it has both nature (GG park/ Presidio) as well as industrial and beaches. IF we planned in advace we could catch a swell comming in from the ocean and go to the GG beach or some of the cliffs along the Presidio near the GG brides and catch some good shots of monster waves. I heard that this saturday there are supposed to be 15-20foot swells comming in.


----------



## cherrymoose

I'm all for a meet-up (although my mom isn't :roll. I do seem to have this little.... "problem", though, when meeting people that I haven't before. It's the same with talking on the phone...
I'm a very shy person, and I get kind of... nervous, you could say. If I were to go to any kind of meet-up, I'd probably just sit on a bench the whole time, mumbling to myself and playing with the settings on my point and shoot.... Heh.


----------



## loser101

Id be down, but i think its going to rain this week end

Contact me on aim if you want to talk about it in dept.


----------



## Phazan

^^Cherrymoose, I'm shy too when I first meet a person. A lot of people think I'm unsociable when I first meet them, lol. Don't worry, if I went I would talk to you. 
Also, if I went on one of these "meets", it's going to have to involve more than just a few people...the bigger the group the better. My parents probably won't like the idea of me meeting just like two people. My mom (Just like pretty much all moms) is paranoid about things like this.

Brandon- "Someday I will be free!"


----------



## loser101

Yeah so of now it seems the only ppl interested are fightheheathens and I. That would be a pretty small meet up lol, im sure there are other who are in sf, lets hope some one else sees the thread and responds. 


But if fightheheathens is down i dont mind having a two person "meet". Just go out and shoot some pics some where, its always more fun with some one else.


----------



## cherrymoose

> ^^Cherrymoose, I'm shy too when I first meet a person. A lot of people think I'm unsociable when I first meet them, lol. Don't worry, if I went I would talk to you. ;-)


I'm flattered. 


Fighttheheathens & Loser101, I think the idea of a meetup sounds fun, but... I don't know. I guess I'll have to think about it a little bit more, and go over with my mom (yes, yes, I know...) about it.


----------



## cftofu2k

im in sf and would be interested in meeting people.


----------



## Phazan

^^  



loser101 said:


> Just go out and shoot some pics some where, its always more fun with some one else.


 
That's why I really want to come to one of these. If only my friends at school had the same interests as I did... :er:


----------



## loser101

What kind of photogprahy you guys into? 

So we have a ruff idea where we can go. I personly like architecture and random stuff on the street. If you guys want we can go some where to shoot nature we can go to GG park or the Arboretum. Or if you guys rather we can go downtown.  

Id acually be done to do it saturday but i dont know how u guys feel......

so yeah.....
*http://www.sfbotanicalgarden.org/*


----------



## cherrymoose

> ^^



:er:




> That's why I really want to come to one of these. If only my friends at school had the same interests as I did... :er:



Mmhmm, I feel the same way. My friends always scream at me for carrying my camera around at lunch and trying to get candid, artistic shots of them.... haha.




> What kind of photogprahy you guys into?



IF I were to go (sometime, if not soon) I've always wanted to try street photography in the city. And urban exploring. And getting stuff down at the Presidio.


----------



## Phazan

cherrymoose said:


> :er:


 
Why do I get a :er: ?

But yeah, I would really like to try SF around the city sometime. Last time I was there, we (My family and I) stuck around the GG bridge mostly, and that's hard to find creative shots of, because if you find a good spot or angle, chances are, it's already been taken by someone else 10 years earlier!


----------



## cherrymoose

> Why do I get a :er: ?



Because I felt like it. 



> But yeah, I would really like to try SF around the city sometime. Last time I was there, we (My family and I) stuck around the GG bridge mostly, and that's hard to find creative shots of, because if you find a good spot or angle, chances are, it's already been taken by someone else 10 years earlier!



Haha, so true. I would like to get some decent shots of it, but I'd also like to branch out and shoot some lesser known stuff. Even at Golden Gate park or something, I'm sure there's some nice and _unique_ spots for shooting.


----------



## Phazan

^Taking pics of the sky scrapers also sounds like fun...hmmmm...I would even think it would be fun to try to get some pictures of some ghetto areas, but I don't really want to venture out there...


----------



## cherrymoose

^Yeah. I just checked, and I don't even have one shot taken in the city. I really need to get out there soon, even if it involves venturing into the "ghetto" areas.


----------



## loser101

hahahahahahaahaha


sorry


----------



## cherrymoose

*raises eyebrows*

What's so funny?


----------



## loser101

Its just that most of downtown is a "getto" area


----------



## Phazan

^What do you mean by "ghetto"? I see lots of graffiti, (sp?) but that's not really what I mean by ghetto. I'm talking about REAL ghetto! The place were your scared to get out of your car at night ghetto. lol


----------



## cherrymoose

^Yeah, I know. There's a section like that in Berkeley that my mom and I got lost in once when we first moved up here. At night. Um, lets just say it wasn't too fun...


----------



## loser101

Well during the day its fine, but for the most part i dont like to be downtown past 12. I think its gotten better but iv been given crap from ppl downthere at night.


But it really doesnt matter because we arnt going at night


----------



## Phazan

^^Yeah, I've driven around some bad areas of Berkley before. I saw a couple of people smoking, and some guy getting arested all in the same trip. Pretty much half the people we passed looked like they were up to no good.
^Well I guess were good then! 

How about pictures of bums? I just thought of that... I wonder how they would turn out...


----------



## cherrymoose

> ^^Yeah, I've driven around some bad areas of Berkley before. I saw a couple of people smoking, and some guy getting arested all in the same trip. Pretty much half the people we passed looked like they were up to no good.



That's good old Berkeley for you. 
Just wait and see if you ever go to one of the concerts at the Berkeley Greek Theater... hahah.



> How about pictures of bums? I just thought of that... I wonder how they would turn out...



I've always wanted to do that, but I wish I lived closer so I could give them a copy of the photo.


----------



## Phazan

^ahh. That's nice of you to give them a copy.

I want to take a picture of one of those famous "Why lie...it's for beer!" signs they hold up...or is that not popular anymore?


----------



## cherrymoose

Phazan said:


> ^ahh. That's nice of you to give them a copy.
> 
> I want to take a picture of one of those famous "Why lie...it's for beer!" signs they hold up...or is that not popular anymore?



I actually got the idea from someone on here.... it's not money, it's not drugs or alcohol, but if they give me their time to pose, I might as well give them a copy to hold on to.

That sounds cool. I've actually never seen any of those, except in photos. On here. Haha.


----------



## Phazan

^But how do you find them after you have a printed copy?? Do bums stick around in the same places?


----------



## cherrymoose

^Who knows. Hopefully, if I ever plan on doing that.


----------



## Phazan

This is off topic of what we have been talking about, but I REALLY want to go to Yosemite soon. There should be a ton of snow on the valley floor because of this cold storm. Have any of you been there while the valley has snow on it?


----------



## cherrymoose

I think our entire conversation is a bit off topic from this whole thread, but whatever. 
As an answer to your question-- yes, I have. But sadly, that was before I became interested in photography. It is beautiful, though. The mountains are so dramatic with all the snow, and the rivers are all frozen over, and everywhere you drive there's these huge open fields of snow.... haha, sorry. But yeah. It's amazing. 

...And now I want to go again.


----------



## Phazan

I LOVE Yosemite. I've only been there twice. This summer I'm planning on doing the Half Dome hike. It sounds really fun. But when I went in spring time the waterfalls were amazing...I love Yosemite!


----------



## cherrymoose

I think I've been there 5 times. I used to always hate it when I was younger, since my mom would drag us on these horribly long hikes (I'm not one for exercise, haha). But last year she took us past Vernal Falls and 12 miles on to Nevada Falls, and it was well worth it. Afterwards we drove up to some lookout point and got the most wonderful view of all of Yosemite, including Half Dome. It's an amazing place...


----------



## Phazan

^I'm thinking you went to Glacier Point...we wen't there, it was aweomse. I just love though, when you drive past the tunnel on the way to the valley and you see the huge valley for the first time. I was NOT expecting it to be that big when I first went!


----------



## cherrymoose

Yes, that was it!
Same here. I was totally surprised.


----------



## Phazan

Since we are wayyyy off topic, I'm just going to say, this English project I'm doing is making me really tired! -_-


----------



## cherrymoose

Yes, we are wayyyy off topic, and we arrrrre hinting somethng, aren't we?


----------



## Phazan

What could we possibly be hinting?? :er:


----------



## cherrymoose

Hmm, I don't know!


----------



## Phazan

Well neither do I, and I'm the one hinting it! 

Or...do I???


----------



## cherrymoose

Hmm. Suspicious. A guilty conscience, eh?


----------



## Phazan

Maybe I DO have a guilty conscience....maybe I don't!

Or maybe it was YOU who started the hinting at this mysterious reason of hinting! :er:


----------



## cherrymoose

Me???
How dare you blame me! layball:


----------



## Phazan

^Oh dear, PUT DOWN THE BAT!!!

But anyways, I am off to get some rest. Good night Cherrymoose!


----------



## cherrymoose

Pfft, make me. 

Okay, goodnight Phazan! By the way, you can call me Emma. Haha.


----------



## Phazan

And you can call me Brandon...AND IF YOU DON'T.... layball:


----------



## cherrymoose

Just since you THREATENED ME, I'll call you Br*e*ndon.


----------



## Phazan

Well then I'm calling you....uhhhh....nevermind.


----------



## cherrymoose

Haha. And for once I like my name.


----------



## Phazan

You like the name "Emma", or "Nevermind"?


----------



## cherrymoose

Emma. lol. Anyways, we should probably stop posting so much on this poor thread, don't you think?


----------



## Phazan

Sure...I think the thread likes all this attention though. But we could let it drop down.


----------



## cherrymoose

Haha. Nah, it's okay.


----------



## Phazan

No, I don't mind if we stop posting in this thread, I was just being weird.


----------



## cherrymoose

Haha. So was I. (as usual.) I just hope loser101 doesn't mind, since we're not exactly on topic.


----------



## Phazan

^Yeah, somehow it went from a San Francisco meet up to what name you decided to call me...


----------



## cherrymoose

Haha, yes, it did, Brendon.


----------



## Phazan

And now this topic has 70 something posts!


----------



## cherrymoose

Oh yes. 70 somthing posts without about 10 words in each of them. *hangs head shamefully* Haha. 
Welllll, I'm in Lafayette at my dad's right now, so I think I'll go outside and take some pictures befre it starts raining too hard. I guess I'll be back in like 25 minutes.


----------



## Phazan

ill bet its snowing on mt. diablo. can you see it from where you are?

Well I am going to my friends house probably, so I will see you later Emma!


----------



## cherrymoose

Well, I'm back now. I can barely see Mt. Diablo, but I think it looks a little whiter than usual. Okay, 'see' you later, Brandon!


----------



## Phazan

Hmmm *Runs up stairs to look out the window* nope, too many clouds in the way.
And whats with this snow on Mt.Diablo?? I thought it barely ever snows there, but it's already snowed like 3 times this winter.


----------



## cherrymoose

Hmmm... *tries to guess where Brandon lives if _sometimes_ he's able to see Mt. Diablo...* 
I have no idea why there's so much snow. I remember 6 years ago when it snowed up here in the Berkeley hills, as well as on Mt. Diablo, and the news said that it only snows once every 13 years in the Bay Area. But you're right we've been getting a lot lately....but that's fine with me.
Ooh, it's sunny out now. *goes to take more photos*


----------



## Phazan

I'm taking my camera to my friends house. I'll show you some pictures when I get back...who knows what type of pics I will get.

And your never gonna know where I live!


----------



## cherrymoose

> I'm taking my camera to my friends house. I'll show you some pictures when I get back...who knows what type of pics I will get.


 
You're lucky that you're able to do that. Whenever I bring my camera, my friends either scream at me for taking photos of their houses, or abuse it and take strange videos if themselves. :roll:
I can't wait to see some.

And, as for where you live... I have my ways. Mwahaha. (why aren't there any 'stalker' smilies?)


----------



## Phazan

^Nope, I know my way around being stalked on the internet! TRY TO PRY INFO FROM ME!!!

And that's cause your a girl, and girls always do things like that with cameras!   I don't really take pics of people though. My friend has a lot of guitars and stuff, they are always fun to take pictures of...who knows, maybe I'll see a nice bush or something...


----------



## cherrymoose

> ^Nope, I know my way around being stalked on the internet! TRY TO PRY INFO FROM ME!!!


 
Oh, I will...  
Because that's just what my online friend said, before I was able to find out her phone number, her dad's middle name, and her little brother's favorite football team.... :lmao:.



> And that's cause your a girl, and girls always do things like that with cameras!


 
Pssh. Sexist, are we? Haha. 

I inspired one of my friends to play the guitar, so I'm also always sneaking some pictures of her cool guitar when she's not looking.



> who knows, maybe I'll see a nice bush or something...


 
Haha, that made me laugh.


----------



## Phazan

Also, buy a camera with a lot of buttons. Then set it to manual mode and make the shutter speed like 3200 or something...it will frustrate them and discourage from using your camera ever again! It's genuis

I'm leaving, tata for now!


----------



## cherrymoose

^Ha, nice. That would be fine, with the exception of one of my little friends who's technological obssessed....

Bye! Talk to you later. *Starts stalking*


----------



## Phazan

^I think you need to get AIM!


----------



## cherrymoose

Hmm. Maybe. I have Yahoo Messegner, buttttt.....
If you want to talk to me that much (ha-ha) there is private messaging on here.


----------



## Phazan

No, I'm just sayin....

This poor old thread. It likes the attention, but look at my post count! It's at 88 after I post this


----------



## cherrymoose

^Hah, and mine's already over 300, and I just joined in January. Wow, I do spend too much of my life on here.


----------



## Phazan

And while you are spending too much time on here, you should look at the two pictures I posted in the general gallery!


----------



## cherrymoose

^I'm in the process of commenting on them. :mrgreen:. I'm just using my amazing multi-tasking skills by having two windows open.


----------



## Phazan

I sometimes have like ten windows open at one time! It keeps me very busy.
Most of them are AIM boxes.


----------



## cherrymoose

^I might be mistaken, but I think you're hinting something again.


----------



## Phazan

^Lol, no, I just love talking on aim! It's much better than the phone, because I can watch funny videos while talking on aim...that's my reasoning for the "hinting" =)


----------



## cherrymoose

Lol, okay.


----------



## Phazan

Just in case you were curious, my aim screen name is...

Just kidding!


----------



## cherrymoose

Well, _actually_, I think you should check the "instant messaging" section of my profile. :mrgreen:


----------



## Phazan

^Lol, nice! I can't talk right now though, I'm gonna do some homework in a few minutes...Now that I have your aim, you get to see all 129,038,120,938,109,283 of my pictures ever taken! :lmao:


----------



## cherrymoose

^Haha. Well, now that I have _your_ AIM (well, I will *soon*...) I get to find out where you live (somehow)!


----------



## Phazan

phazan2000 but I'm busy right now, so I'm not logged on...

EDIT:Nevermind, I'm on...let's only talk about photography stuff though, ok?


----------

